# can't walk a dog?



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

oi!:doh:

My hubby lets Maximus bark, and even tells him "good boy!" when he does!! Gah! 

He also lets Max walk ahead and doesn't understand why Max pulls on the leash... I hear ya!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine allows the dogs to charge to end of the leash and leap full force into the face of any dog they want to meet....no matter how many times I've told him to keep them under control!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwwww....men...can't live with them...can't live without them


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds very familiar...men!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Look on the bright side...you have someone to blame for your dogs bad behavior. I have only myself to blame for my guys less than perfect heeling.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

"Sadie, heel!" - Sadie (lab) never knew "heel", DH has to have her on leash MAYBE 2X/month & thinks she should "heal". 

I don't like the word "heel", but I'm using it with Bridger (young Goldie). When we have on-leash dogs, DH gets Bridger (the "heeler") and I take the other 2.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont let DH walk mine!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, my rally instructor left her husband with instructions to feed only chicken and rice to one of their dogs who had an upset tummy. When she got home, she discovered he added a big handful of Thai seasoning because he "felt bad' the dog had boring food!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It is nice that we aren't the only ones. When I'm playing with Lucky and want to quit, I say "No Play" and Lucky adruptly stops.

My husband gets frustrated when he mumbles "quit it now", "thats enough" and Lucky continues to play.

Lucky has finally figured out that for me the command is "no play" and for my husband its "quit it". I don't know why my husband didn't use the command I taught Lucky in the first place....


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Awwwww....men...can't live with them...can't live without them


That's one way to look at it... My feeling is:

Men, you can't live with them... you can't shoot them


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry to ruin the party but my DH is actually more consistent with the boys than I am. I am the one who treats them like babies and stays up with Gunner when he is terrified of storms rather than ignoring him like our vet says to do.

Your thread title also confused me.. I can't walk my dogs anymore due to my health issues but I do exercise them as (Thank God) they love retrieving and we practice our obedience regularly.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LizShort said:


> That's one way to look at it... My feeling is:
> 
> Men, you can't live with them... you can't shoot them



Love it!!! LOL!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry... but I had to laugh.. I do feel your pain, though. My hubs will pat his chest for the dogs to jump on him in while he is sitting drinking his coffee.. :uhoh: Then fuss when they try to do it when their feet are wet or he is dressed in good clothes... He actually told Penny to " spit it out " one day when she had something in her mouth.. ( spit it out??? :doh One thing he does a lot that drives me nuts is he will say " Rusty!" or " Penny !".... and nothing else.. instead of Rusty drop, Rusty leave... Penny stop... I tell him he doesn't know how to Rusty..... In his defense, though.. he does try and he is getting better... :crossfing


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*walking the dog*

I thought I was all alone in this. Thank God I've found others. My husband refuses to do ANYTHING Hudson was taught at puppy school. It's like my puppy school fees were wasted:doh:. DH is no longer allowed to walk Hudson. I think it's best for everyone involved.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Luckily it seems that my husband thinks that I know what I'm talking about and follows the rules when walking the dogs. However it will never cease to amaze me that people are surprised that I walk both dogs at the same time by myself. (I only weigh a little over 100 lbs and my dogs weigh 116 and 84.) It really is no problem if they are well trained.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

DH walks Merlin just fine, it's getting him out the door that's the hard part for me. Walking the dog is as routine for me as brushing my teeth. I schedule my day around it when I need to. Why doesn't it occur to him to walk Merlin when I'm not there? it drives me crazy that I have to remind him to do it! LOL!


----------

